# Online, Accredited Theological Courses



## JML (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a job possibility that would require me to attain about 30 hours of Master's level theological education. I have a Master of Arts in Christian Education but am lacking enough hours in NT & OT studies and languages. The classes would have to be from an accredited seminary and I would not be able to relocate. Any suggestions?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 12, 2013)

Biblical Seminary. I believe it is broadly non denominational.
You're safest bet would also be RTS Global. Joel got his MA on there. Puritan Seminary I think now has ATS accreditation as well.
Many of the SBC seminaries have online courses, a few offer degrees via distance.


----------



## JML (Nov 12, 2013)

Trent,

From what I read Puritan is in the "candidate" stage with ATS accreditation. Does this mean that its hours would be accredited or not yet?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 12, 2013)

No idea, I would not be the person to ask. I listed it as accredited because I checked the ATS website list and they had it listed and I could not find any reservations about it. Perhaps I did not look hard enough.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 12, 2013)

Are these hours considered "continuing education," or are they able/preferred/supposed to be put toward a degree? 

I ask because you might be able to apply your MACE credits toward an MDiv. Just a thought. Maybe an irrelevant one!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 12, 2013)

Are these hours considered "continuing education," or are they able/preferred/supposed to be put toward a degree? 

I ask because you might be able to apply your MACE credits toward an MDiv. Just a thought. Maybe an irrelevant one!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## JML (Nov 12, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> Are these hours considered "continuing education," or are they able/preferred/supposed to be put toward a degree?
> 
> I ask because you might be able to apply your MACE credits toward an MDiv. Just a thought. Maybe an irrelevant one!



Another degree is not required, just the hours in those areas. However, in saying that, I would personally rather the hours go toward another degree such as an MDiv. I just need 15 more hours of OT studies and 13 more hours of NT for the job which could and in my opinion should include more languages. I currently have 4 hours of Greek and 4 hours of Hebrew.


----------



## JML (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anyone on the board know is RPTS ever plans on providing an online or modular MDiv?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 12, 2013)

I know that RTS has a fully online MAR, which is 60 hours total, so that should give you the extra hours you need, even if you don't complete it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2013)

It would be a grind, but it's probably about an hour and a half or less each way to the RTS Atlanta site.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure if you have any interest in completing an MDiv or not, but many schools will let you finish the degree provided you take a full year through their program. 30 hours would equal a year...might be worth a shot!



John Lanier said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Are these hours considered "continuing education," or are they able/preferred/supposed to be put toward a degree?
> ...


----------

